# Our GSD has DM



## Sharon (Nov 20, 2008)

Our beloved Bronson who just turned 8 last week has DM (Degenerative Mylopathy) and we have been told he will do well in cart, can anyone suggest a good and resonable company we could contact? Thank u.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Eddies Wheels http://www.eddieswheels.com 

Each cart is specially made to the measurements of your dog. They also allow previous owers to sell used carts on their web site and give instructions how to measure for a proper fit.

Our Kodi was diagnosed at 9 with DM and was in a cart for a while until it progressed to her front legs. We finally lost her at age 12. The cart made a lot of difference - giving her mobility when she was outside. 










Good luck with Bronson - DM is an unforgiving disease, but fortunatly does not seem to be painful. A cart will allow him to continue to be mobile for a while.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sgtmom52Eddies Wheels http://www.eddieswheels.com
> 
> Each cart is specially made to the measurements of your dog. They also allow previous owers to sell used carts on their web site and give instructions how to measure for a proper fit.
> 
> ...



Yep- Eddies wheels are the best- look on this forum - someone recently was selling a set....in the for sale sectionOn occasion they will have them gently used on the Eddie's website too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There are a lot of links on this thread!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=700837&page=1#Post700837

Please take a look at the one on smugmug about Yukon. Beautiful photos of a dog and his cart, and then a dog and his wagon. 

http://www.handicappedpets.com has a lot of information. 

Good luck to you and Bronson and welcome to this forum.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> Please take a look at the one on smugmug about Yukon. Beautiful photos of a dog and his cart, and then a dog and his wagon.


We bought that exact cart at Lowes for our Kodi after her front legs could no longer support her weight. It worked really well and is very sturdy. All 4 sides can drop down making it very easy to load and unload your dog. She loved going for rides in it and would get excited whenever she saw it. We still use it for lawn work and call it "Kodi's Kart".


----------



## Sharon (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for the info, we will be calling Eddies Wheels tomorrow.








Sharon


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of your diagnosis. At the bottom of this page is a link to the shopping list for Clemmon's DM protocal. I would be starting your boy on it asap.

http://neuro.vetmed.ufl.edu/neuro/DM_Web/DMofGS.htm


----------

